
DeepXplore and new ideas for verifying ML systems - yoav_hollander
https://blog.foretellix.com/2017/06/06/deepxplore-and-new-ideas-for-verifying-ml-systems/
======
anoncowrd
Very interesting idea. I think getting any guarantees from ML systems will be
very hard as they are inherently probabilistic!

